# Sound reduction on Uber



## Casedarby (Apr 29, 2019)

Over the last two weeks, I've had a problem with the Uber app. Voice navigation starts out fine, then at some point in the ride gets reduced to a wisper. I have to rely on looking at the phone to read directions. Not my favorite and I think it's a little dangerous. Anyone else experience this problem?
Uber says it needs to be investigated by it's "technology experts" They'll get back to me in 3-5 business days.
Great!
Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Casedarby said:


> Over the last two weeks, I've had a problem with the Uber app. Voice navigation starts out fine, then at some point in the ride gets reduced to a wisper. I have to rely on looking at the phone to read directions. Not my favorite and I think it's a little dangerous. Anyone else experience this problem?
> Uber says it needs to be investigated by it's "technology experts" They'll get back to me in 3-5 business days.
> Great!
> Any suggestions will be appreciated.


It has been a problem for several weeks. My work around on my iphone is:

1. Use a bluetooth ear bud the sound is still muted but no where near as bad as through the phone.
2. With the app logged on close the app and reopen it right away. You can do this wile on a trip or waiting for a ping. It resets the volume agin.

I have found that incoming text messages, phone calls, and some other but not all notification sounds mute he sound.


----------



## Zoomzoom321 (Jan 10, 2020)

Casedarby said:


> Over the last two weeks, I've had a problem with the Uber app. Voice navigation starts out fine, then at some point in the ride gets reduced to a wisper. I have to rely on looking at the phone to read directions. Not my favorite and I think it's a little dangerous. Anyone else experience this problem?
> Uber says it needs to be investigated by it's "technology experts" They'll get back to me in 3-5 business days.
> Great!
> Any suggestions will be appreciated.


 hahaha the old "specialized team of experts" that will reach out in "3-5 days", but NEVER do...because they likely don't even exist. This is just Uber's way of placating drivers by making it seem like they have a support team, but never actually resolve any issues


----------



## Casedarby (Apr 29, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> It has been a problem for several weeks. My work around on my iphone is:
> 
> 1. Use a bluetooth ear bud the sound is still muted but no where near as bad as through the phone.
> 2. With the app logged on close the app and reopen it right away. You can do this wile on a trip or waiting for a ping. It resets the volume agin.
> ...


Thanks for the reply and advice. I'll give it a try although we shouldn't have to. Uber says they're aware of the issue and are working on it. We'll see.



Zoomzoom321 said:


> hahaha the old "specialized team of experts" that will reach out in "3-5 days", but NEVER do...because they likely don't even exist. This is just Uber's way of placating drivers by making it seem like they have a support team, but never actually resolve any issues


I'm doubtful as well but I'll give them a little time. Otherwise I might go all in with Lyft.


----------



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

Casedarby said:


> Over the last two weeks, I've had a problem with the Uber app. Voice navigation starts out fine, then at some point in the ride gets reduced to a wisper. I have to rely on looking at the phone to read directions. Not my favorite and I think it's a little dangerous. Anyone else experience this problem?
> Uber says it needs to be investigated by it's "technology experts" They'll get back to me in 3-5 business days.
> Great!
> Any suggestions will be appreciated.


I haven't given an uber ride in weeks. The lack of sound was costing me money, and to top it off I was getting threatening messages about sending me less ride requests if I continued to decline rides, I can't accept a ride if I can't hear the request! **** em, I'm making more with doordash and Lyft.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Casedarby said:


> Over the last two weeks, I've had a problem with the Uber app. Voice navigation starts out fine, then at some point in the ride gets reduced to a wisper. I have to rely on looking at the phone to read directions. Not my favorite and I think it's a little dangerous. Anyone else experience this problem?
> Uber says it needs to be investigated by it's "technology experts" They'll get back to me in 3-5 business days.
> Great!
> Any suggestions will be appreciated.


IVE reduced mine to " OFF".


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

turn screen flashing on .. it helps no missing a trip


----------



## Phil Lee (Apr 29, 2019)

It sucks to lose the turn by turn audio


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Simple fix, close out the app and restart it. 

Mine only loses sound if I navigate away from the Uber app.
I usually accept the ride and if the sound is gone, I make sure I know where my next turn is, close the app and restart it, the sound is back. Rinse, repeat...

This has been happening for well over a month on Uber. 

Lyft still has full sound, the only thing missing are surge rate payments, which they keep 100% of now and do not pass on to the drivers.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Simple fix, close out the app and restart it.
> 
> Mine only loses sound if I navigate away from the Uber app.
> I usually accept the ride and if the sound is gone, I make sure I know where my next turn is, close the app and restart it, the sound is back. Rinse, repeat...
> ...


Simple if you have the phone right in front of you. I often have the app on and leave my phone sitting out of sight while I am working on other things. If I get any kind of pop up notification it mutes the app. If I don't see it I will miss a ping. Uber just needs to fix this crap.


----------



## Miuipixel (Dec 2, 2019)

Just use Google maps


----------



## SnazzyRags (Feb 28, 2020)

I had the issue of no sound (tone) when receiving a request (I don't use voice navigation.) I found the problem is with bluetooth being turned on in the phone. I turned it (bluetooth) off and no further problems. Don't know if this will resolve the voice navigation issue.


----------

